# Monster flatheads!!



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I took the wife on a private guide last night to some of my super secret big fish spots to try and get her a few monsters and damn if she didn't do the work. She caught every single fish, all I did was drive the boat. By midnight we lost count at how many she caught. Several fish going over 30lbs with her big fish 41lbs. She even had a double hook up, 35lb and a 41 pound flathead. We are guessing she caught well over 300lbs of flatheads. All released to fight again.. All on rod n reel as always. To many pics to post...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, that's alot of fish! Looks like fun.


----------



## Chasin gators (Apr 10, 2014)

The big boys where on the move last night. I found this guy down on the yellow last night.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

How in the HELL do you do that? We mustered one flathead last night about 10lbs and a big gar and that was it. Good job!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> How in the HELL do you do that? We mustered one flathead last night about 10lbs and a big gar and that was it. Good job!


No kidding! We went for 8 hours yesterday afternoon and night. The only thing I caught were the bream we used for bait. Before dark, my wife caught on Channel Cat that was about 7 inches long. I dont even know how he got that hook in his mouth. She caught him on a special marinade covered chicken liver.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

deleted. Somehow double posted above post.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is a short video of just a few of the fish she caught. We didn't really have much time for filming.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5VtsYP_smc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it man.....Awesome night! Can't wait ta get my boat home!!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

She handles them big cats like a boss!


----------



## svdeerman (Oct 21, 2011)

She looks like a better Fisherman that you. You taught her well!!!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm jealous.

good job to her !


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I certainly don't have her skills....... nor her stomach. You wanna talk about a 6 pack! You better get busy on that cardio and crunches CatHunter. .....lol


----------

